# Does Anyone Remember This Family? An SSBBW Mom and Her 3 SSBBW Daughters



## jaxjaguar (Jul 22, 2006)

About 8 years ago at the beginning of my FA odyessy, I remember seeing this photo and story in a tabloid while in the grocery checkout line. I also seem to remember some discussion about it on here. Obviously something like doesn't come along everyday.

While browsing a Yahoo group today I found the same picture. Does anyone remember this, or the story? I wonder whatever became of this lady and her three daughters. 

View attachment 3231.jpg


----------



## Smurftums (Jul 22, 2006)

Yup, certainly do but the news is not good. They were residents of Natchez Mississippi and according to the Natchez Democrat website (before they reconstructed it and lost the data), Katrina passed away in 2005, Myrtle passed away about the same time and Teriney had died a year earlier. I couldn't find information on Kenethia. I remember the article from 1996 and have an article from "Plumpers and big Women" mentioning it. It's a tragedy as they were beautiful women.


----------



## nyssbbbw (Jul 22, 2006)

I remember their story but also didn't know what happened to them.If the news of their deaths is true it is very sad news indeed.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the information Smurftums. How were you able to find that information so fast? I did a quick google search before I posted and found nothing.

I'm very sorry to hear that 3 of them have passed. Other than that, I'm not sure what to say. I was intrigued by this family, curious as to their thoughts on their situation, and as to what kind of people they were as individuals. On the other hand, I can't help thinking this situation was way out of hand, with one or possibly all of them enabling each other to an early grave. I mean, where do you blow the whistle?


----------



## GPL (Jul 22, 2006)

I also had the issue of "Plumpers & Big Women" back than, mentioning about these beautiful ladies. I never heard or saw anything more about them on the net.

GPL.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

very sad. they were all pretty, if the three daughters were very supersized for their age.


----------



## skunkspot (Jul 22, 2006)

I was kinda hopin it was just a newbie tryin to mess with people but yeah, at least Myrtle and Teriney are deceased. natchezdemocrat.com/articles/2004/03/19/obituaries/obits43.txt And I guess I'll take Smurftums word on the rest.


----------



## Smurftums (Jul 22, 2006)

The newspaper site that I got the information from 2 years ago went through a redesign and all the info was lost (and I'd found it originally by doing a name search on the web). I had also tried contacting Rosalie Bradford (who was apparently trying to get the ladies to lose weight) but had no success there. The National Enquirer would have very little (if any) info as all their archives would still be contaminated by anthrax spores and not worth the effort and risk seeking out. For what it is worth, someone stateside could call the Natchez Democrat and inquire (bit expensive to do that from the other side of the planet for me... :/).


----------



## mossystate (Jul 23, 2006)

Not only sad...tragic...nice parenting, mom..sorry, but this was child abuse...


----------



## Michaela (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry...but have you ever tried to keep a child (or any other person) from eating (overeating) if he or she wanted to eat ? Impossible...


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 23, 2006)

i rather agree that this (the photo) looks out of hand....i know it is def. hard _not _to overeat, but 3 daughters nearly over 500 lbs?! of course this forum is about fat acceptance but i think that a situation like this--a mother who let her children become so obese along with herself is just not good at all-- for health reasons. it _is _sad that they are deceased at such a young age. yeah, i may sound like a hypocrite for being a fat person as well(about 250), but just as a mother, letting your children be blatant gluttons? its like saying, "i know that i am like this, but i dont want my children to be in the situation that i am in..." you know? 

i think since they were still pretty young, they should have at least tried to put a reasonable limit on their weight--maximum 300 lbs. i dont know...who says they didnt try...i have only seen a picture... 

but when i saw this thread last night, i was still thinking about it when i was in bed trying to sleep. i dont know, it kinda haunted me. it just makes me think, like _'please God _dont let that be me somewhere down the line...."


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

It makes me so sad that they died...though from the picture, I have to wonder whether it was *what* they ate that did the damage rather than how much they weighed. I love fast food (alas) but living on fried chicken and pizza has to do bad things to your heart... :/


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm pretty fat for my age and I'm not dead yet. My mom had two fat daughters. She tried her best and we're still fat. She's fat herself, and my dad was fat too.

Perhaps they did eat a lot and ate unhealthy things, but methinks they bought the food for the shoot for "shock value". Ever notice when Maury has his umpteenth fat toodler show, they're always topless? It's not like you can't find a shirt to fit those children? But they want to titilate the audience with their flesh, to show how dangerous it can be. The same with this photo.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 24, 2006)

Miss Toodles..yeah..I agree that exploitative tv..etc, will want the people they showcase to be seen in the worst light possible

but

this is just proving my point at how abusive this mother was..she did not care enough to find help for her kids when it came to food..then how about showing some care when it came to having your daughters paraded like circus 'freaks'..*sigh*..just tragic all around..


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I'm pretty fat for my age and I'm not dead yet. My mom had two fat daughters. She tried her best and we're still fat. She's fat herself, and my dad was fat too.
> 
> Perhaps they did eat a lot and ate unhealthy things, but methinks they bought the food for the shoot for "shock value". Ever notice when Maury has his umpteenth fat toodler show, they're always topless? It's not like you can't find a shirt to fit those children? But they want to titilate the audience with their flesh, to show how dangerous it can be. The same with this photo.



I was thinking the same thing, MissToodles. I can't believe that some of the fat people in this thread are guilty of doing the same thing that non fat people do to fat people everyday...make assumptions about how we got to where we are. I'm 440lbs and I was in my 300's in high school. Should my mom have been accused of child abuse? Did I get that way by having a feast layed out every night like is shown in that picture? Of course not! In fact, all through high school I never ate breakfast and rarely ate lunch (because I didn't want others seeing me eat). How ridiculous to see that picture, obviously meant for entertainment purposes, and make judgements on the lives of those women whom none of you truly know anything about. Shame on you!


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 24, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I was thinking the same thing, MissToodles. I can't believe that some of the fat people in this thread are guilty of doing the same thing that non fat people do to fat people everyday...make assumptions about how we got to where we are. I'm 440lbs and I was in my 300's in high school. Should my mom have been accused of child abuse? Did I get that way by having a feast layed out every night like is shown in that picture? Of course not! In fact, all through high school I never ate breakfast and rarely ate lunch (because I didn't want others seeing me eat). How ridiculous to see that picture, obviously meant for entertainment purposes, and make judgements on the lives of those women whom none of you truly know anything about. Shame on you!




In fact it did cross my mind that the photos were staged for entertainment purposes to create the shocking effect, they obviously were. But my opinion stays the same, if, of course you were referring to me, if not thenI mean, yeah, I cant tell what these women went through, how they lived their lives--I didnt live in their bodies. The photo is just a fractional representation of their lives. Yet, to me, the mother in the back of her mind, _had _to have ruminated over her influence over her children in some way or another, even if it was only for a split second.and like I said, Im definitely not a stranger to overeating, (Ive been fat all of my life) but I think at some point there has to be a limit, _has _to be, when you know some things are proven to be detrimentalDo you really want to reach oblivion? Doesn't sound very fun. Each person reaches their breaking point. Im culpable of overeating myself, but, _wheres the limit?_ At some point (well for me, I guess) you have to be like, okay, let _me _stop or let me just put this down for a minute (and take one day off!) Of course, blatant overeating/binging can be seen as an addiction, or disease, or whatever malady--maybe this is what they went through, some deep rooted psychological issue, maybe their bodies were just prone to immense weight gain maybe they _did_ just love to eat without a care in the world--heck, certain foods are just so freakin yummy:eat1: , they (the food) have to know how freakin good they taste, and the power they have over people and me!but like I say all the time--who knows 

But I guess what Im really trying to get at is, after reading your comment, Ebony, just because someone is fat, does not mean they automatically go along with everything that is fat, such as thinking it is okay to be nearly 600 pounds when one is only 22, or any other age. I dont think Im a threat to the movement for feeling this way. Its like saying that just because I like sex/tooting my own horn, (maybe bad comparison:doh that I will want it nearly _every _minute (some people do), and above all other things, desires, or whatever. I've come pretty close, but alas Its like, issues, to me, seem illogical when its an all or nothing deal or something I should totally and utterly be down for no matter what: Just because Im *this*, doesnt mean I support everything that _is _*this*you know? Thats just implausible. Nothings just rigidly black and white. Thats why I said the whole things tricky


And in high school/middle school, I pretty much did the same thing you did, probably like a lot of other fat people (or thin people), not eat breakfast, and most of the time skip lunch until I got home (thats probably a factor to my weight anyway). I mean, I still do it now. So were similar

Yeah, Im fat--like being fat to some degree, want to be desired by an FA or any other person, want to be accepted as being fat personbut sometimes I just disagree with some things that go along with being fat

But I partly agree with you, assumptions _do _only make an ass out of one. I really did feel sort of stirred by the picture--thats what the photographer intended(yeah, it was pretty much staged)--but it was _really effective_it made me think in the back of my mind about my own mortality. it made me think about being at that weight-- _its something I dread and hope that I dont ever get to_. Thats just me. _I_--me, myself--(not you or any other fat person). I wouldnt feel comfortable being that large, thats all. If you think so, its no reason to think that Im a traitor or should not belong (not saying you said that, just elaborating). Hey, are all fat people really a part of a gang? Am I going to be reckoned with for not being unflinchingly loyal? 

And so, I may sound like a hypocrite for stating my opinion, by my opinion is just--just like your opinion is. So I dont think I or anyone else who dissented from your opinion should be 'ashamed. It's like saying those in that photo should be 'ashamed' for being over 500lbs...Not fair really. I really dont feel any stinging guilt or lingering remorse. To me, there is a _difference between fantasy and reality_. But I hate to be debating over people who have passed onIll just end my commentary here--before it gets moved to the hyde park section. Just wanted to defend my point.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> In fact it did cross my mind that the photos were staged for entertainment purposes to create the shocking effect, they obviously were. But my opinion stays the same, if, of course you were referring to me, if not then…I mean, yeah, I cant tell what these women went through, how they lived their lives--I didn’t live in their bodies. The photo is just a fractional representation of their lives. Yet, to me, the mother in the back of her mind, _had _to have ruminated over her influence over her children in some way or another, even if it was only for a split second.…and like I said, I’m definitely not a stranger to overeating, (I’ve been fat all of my life) but I think at some point there has to be a limit, _has _to be, when you know some things are proven to be detrimental…Do you really want to reach oblivion? Doesn't sound very fun. Each person reaches their breaking point. Im culpable of overeating myself, but, _where’s the limit?_ At some point (well for me, I guess) you have to be like, “okay, let _me _stop” or “let me just put this down for a minute“ (and take one day off!) Of course, blatant overeating/binging can be seen as an addiction, or disease, or whatever malady--maybe this is what they went through, some deep rooted psychological issue, maybe their bodies were just prone to immense weight gain… maybe they _did_ just love to eat without a care in the world--heck, certain foods are just so freakin yummy:eat1: , they (the food) have to know how freakin good they taste, and the power they have over people and me!…but like I say all the time--who knows…
> 
> But I guess what I’m really trying to get at is, after reading your comment, Ebony, just because someone is fat, does not mean they automatically go along with everything that is fat, such as thinking it is okay to be nearly 600 pounds when one is only 22, or any other age. I don’t’ think I’m a threat to the &#8216;movement’ for feeling this way. It’s like saying that just because I like sex/tooting my own horn, (maybe bad comparison:doh that I will want it nearly _every _minute (some people do), and above all other things, desires, or whatever. I've come pretty close, but alas… It’s like, issues, to me, seem illogical when it’s an &#8216;all or nothing’ deal or something I should totally and utterly be down for no matter what: Just because I’m *this*, doesn’t mean I support everything that _is _*this*…you know? That’s just implausible. Nothing’s just rigidly black and white. That’s why I said the whole thing’s tricky…
> 
> ...



I think that you missed the point of my post. My post had nothing to do with the weight of these women or what weight is acceptable or not acceptable. My point was that you and others are making judgements based on *one* picture when you know nothing about these women. What if there is a medical reason as to why they are fat? What if they have dieted many times only to gain the weight back? I lost 220lbs back when I was 23 years old (from a liquid diet and exercise) only to gain it back plus more just 2 years later. You don't even know how these women flipping died (if they have indeed passed away) but because they are fat you are assuming that the fat was the reason when it could have been something totally unrelated to that. How is that any different than a non fat person taking one look at me and saying, "she just sits around and eats all day." Would that be accurate? No! In fact, last August I weighed 465lbs but I bought a treadmill so that I could live a healthier lifestyle and just from exercising alone have lost almost 30lbs over the past year. I work out at least 3 times a week and have recently started water jogging. A young ssbbw in our community recently died but it was from lung cancer (she wasn't even a smoker). So you see, unlike you, I'm not willing to look at *one photo* and assume that I know everything about their lives just because it is a staged photo that feeds into people who think the way that you do.


----------



## Dutchgut (Jul 24, 2006)

EbonySSBBW, well said.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 24, 2006)

Michaela said:


> Sorry...but have you ever tried to keep a child (or any other person) from eating (overeating) if he or she wanted to eat ? Impossible...



It's pretty clear from that photo that the mom opted for Col. Sanders, Pizza Hut and Burger King over nutritious foods. I think they're all victims of their environment. If they come from a neighborhood that's swallowed up by fast food restaurants, liquor stores and malt liquor billboards, they probably assumed that's the typical American dining fare.

BUT--when mom saw that her children were approaching her girth, she should have done anything and everything to prevent that. Surely she as a mom doesn't want her beloved children to experience the physical discomforts of that size which she knew it might lead to premature death. Food (unhealthy fatty food) probably equals happiness in that household and I guess that was the mindset mom is in.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 24, 2006)

EbonySSBBW, I very much hear what you're saying, but I'll stick to my guns and assume they arrived at their weights due to poor food choices. It's very, very, very rare one could reach that size from eating chicken salads and tofu all of one's life. But again I have to stress I don't put the blame on anyone but the greedy marketers that aim their incredibly unhealthy food campaigns at certain communities in this country. And judging from those hairstyles, I don't think they're from The Hamptons.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Jul 24, 2006)

I recall that picture - it was staged, it was supposed to be the last big food blow out before they all went on a diet. The food in that pic is there for the purpose of the picture, that's all.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, there goes another adolescent fantasy.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, that certainly doesn't look like a candid shot. 

Anyhow, for those of you accusing the mother of child abuse, I don't think this is fair. How can you expect someone who doesn't know how to maintain a healthy diet to teach her children to do otherwise? From her perspective, their expanding figures could have been the results of genetics. In any case, this is a story where everyone loses.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Ebony & Leonard! I come from a line of big folk, and I also am an emotional eater. I was over 300 lbs in high school but walked everywhere. Some people who may eat a lot gain a lot of weight. Others end up a wee bit chubby.


----------



## Phalloidium (Jul 24, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> EbonySSBBW, I very much hear what you're saying, but I'll stick to my guns and assume they arrived at their weights due to poor food choices. It's very, very, very rare one could reach that size from eating chicken salads and tofu all of one's life. But again I have to stress I don't put the blame on anyone but the greedy marketers that aim their incredibly unhealthy food campaigns at certain communities in this country. And judging from those hairstyles, I don't think they're from The Hamptons.



Exactly. It sneaks up on you, too. For a while, once I started going to the gym, the weight came off easily -- but slowed to a stop. What was the reason? I was consuming far more calories than I thought. It's incredibly easy to consume 3000 calories in a day when you're drinking juice instead of water, or having that bit of ice cream with a meal, etc.

A lot of people would think nothing of having a small bottle of pop and a chocolate bar every day -- but that's 500 extra calories a day that's keeping 40 pounds on. A lot of convenience food isn't very filling, either, so a person naturally eats a large amount of calories to feel full. A 1000 calorie fast food meal certainly doesn't fill me, but 500 calories of raw vegetables leaves me completely stuffed.

A marketer doesn't stuff food down your throat. You do. People who blame companies who sell unhealthy food for their obesity should be blaming themselves for eating it. It's not like fast food, for instance, is cheap. It's like complaining your feet are sore from wearing shoes two sizes too small because Nike had a television commercial for that style.

There is a lot of miseducation out there though. The other month, I saw a woman tell her niece to finish her juice first when she asked for water "because it's good for you" -- probably oblivious the "juice" the child was drinking was mostly watered down corn syrup and flavouring and contained next to no nutrients. Certainly unparadoxically, both were significantly overweight. People simply assume too much about "food" products.

All this being said, I'm certainly glad for this pervasive level of ignorance -- it produces a lot of eye candy for my FA eyes, though I wish the figures I see were built with more nutritious ingredients.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 24, 2006)

i couldn't resist....if it is solely genetics or a medical condition why are three out of four deceased, at an early grave? doesn't make sense...


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 24, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> if it is solely genetics or a medical condition why are three out of four deceased, at an early grave? doesn't make sense...



The point is this: you don't know their story or anything about them. What if they had weight loss surgery and died from complications of that? I don't know if they have all passed or the reasons behind it (it might have been related to their weight). I guess I just actually find out about people and situations before I arrive at any conclusions...that's just me. I can tell you this though, I now understand why fat discrimination will never go away. How will we ever change things with non fat people if the people in this very community don't even get it? 


And Les Toil, of course fat people don't get fat from eating salad every day. :doh: I've been fat my whole life and I come from a middle class family and I did not grow up eating fast food every night for dinner...your explanation is not always the case. Genetics do play a role and my dad's side is fat...all of us kids carry extra weight. That coupled with a slow metabolism and a food addiction (that didn't just include unhealthy foods) are the reasons for my size. 

For you to look at that picture and make those statements about them based on just that picture is plain silly. Someone might capture a picture of me in Vegas this week pigging out at a buffet. Does that mean that I eat that way every day? Hell no! I really can't believe that I'm having this discussion with people in this community. How sad!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 25, 2006)

But at the end of the day..this mother let those cameras into her house..and while I am ALL for talking about how complicated this(and about a billion other)situations in life can be...let's not navel gaze to the point of NEVER seeing any personal responsibility..I have to do that with myself..and it is not pretty at times..but...but...but...

Leonard..give me a break..that is like saying that nowadays people do not know how horrible cigarettes are for you..I do not doubt that her daughters might very well be(have been) big people...but you cannot place most of this on genetics...would you have the same understanding and compassion for parents who do not feed their children enough??..because..they just don't understand?...I feel for and understand the judging that goes on when it comes to fat.....but let's not be blind to situations like this...

and no doubt...this photo should not sum up the lives of 4 human beings...let's just be honest here...


----------



## Leonard (Jul 25, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Leonard..give me a break..that is like saying that nowadays people do not know how horrible cigarettes are for you..I do not doubt that her daughters might very well be(have been) big people...but you cannot place most of this on genetics...would you have the same understanding and compassion for parents who do not feed their children enough??..because..they just don't understand?



I think my genetics comment drew attention away from the point I was trying to make. I can easily see a mother say to herself, "I've always been a big girl, it makes sense that my daughters would be too". That's all I meant. The fact of the matter is, people do justify certain things by saying they run in the family. If a child is extremely thin, the mother might justify it by saying "he's just like his father, such a string bean growing up!"

I'm pretty sure that made sense. Perhaps there's a better way I could articulate it.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 25, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> For you to look at that picture and make those statements about them based on just that picture is plain silly. Someone might capture a picture of me in Vegas this week pigging out at a buffet. Does that mean that I eat that way every day? Hell no! I really can't believe that I'm having this discussion with people in this community. How sad!



So true! The pic might be cute but it's SO staged. I saw it years back in the National Enquirer or Weekly World News fer chrissake! :doh: (I forget which one but it was one of the trashy supermarket tabloids.) Believing it makes as much sense as taking all characters in TV commercials at face value.

And Smurftums in Tasmania, I appreciate you de-lurking for this thread and I enjoyed your story about anthrax spores making the search through the newspaper archives impossible, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## wabullets (Jul 26, 2006)

Why does everyone assume they are dead because of their weight? Not that I wish bad on anyone........but they could have been in an accident.....hit by a bus.....murdered.....or whatever. No where in the article (unless I have overlooked something) does it say anyone died to due to being overweight or related issues. 

Also, being that it is the National Examiner everyone is talking about.....and things being staged...maybe the mom is being photographed with "actors" using the real daughters names for the sake of selling magzines. Like Ebony and Miss Toddles have said you can not go bashing people with out knowing any of the circumstances


----------



## Leonard (Jul 27, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing last night, wabullets. The bottom line is it's all speculation. Though it certainly is a streak of awful luck if the mother and two of the three daughters are dead.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 27, 2006)

wabullets said:


> Why does everyone assume they are dead because of their weight? Not that I wish bad on anyone........but they could have been in an accident.....hit by a bus.....murdered.....or whatever. No where in the article (unless I have overlooked something) does it say anyone died to due to being overweight or related issues.
> 
> Also, being that it is the National Examiner everyone is talking about.....and things being staged...maybe the mom is being photographed with "actors" using the real daughters names for the sake of selling magzines. Like Ebony and Miss Toddles have said you can not go bashing people with out knowing any of the circumstances



who the hell is bashing? jebus you people are crazy.

IMHFO. the fact that the mother let the National freakin Enquirer takes pics of her and her "daughters" is stupid. shame on her.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> IMHFO. the fact that the mother let the National freakin Enquirer takes pics of her and her "daughters" is stupid. shame on her.



Not necessarily so. First, they probably were paid OK and they DO look adorable in the pic. Second, I don't believe the "story" nor the newly brought-to-light "info" on this thread.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Not necessarily so. First, they probably were paid OK and they DO look adorable in the pic. Second, I don't believe the "story" nor the newly brought-to-light "info" on this thread.




paid or not, it was stupid. the national enquirer sucks.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> paid or not, it was stupid. the national enquirer sucks.



This thread sucks and is stupid too. Yet we're both reading it.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> This thread sucks and is stupid too. Yet we're both reading it.




kinda funny huh.

she exploited her children, for them to be ridiculed by thousands... for some money? not cool.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> kinda funny huh.
> 
> she exploited her children, for them to be ridiculed by thousands... for some money? not cool.



Maybe they're poor. Maybe it doesn't bother them. Maybe they're not her children. I'm not ridiculing them.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Maybe they're poor. Maybe it doesn't bother them. Maybe they're not her children. I'm not ridiculing them.




because you happen to be on a fat acceptance board. derrrr


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> because you happen to be on a fat acceptance board. derrrr



No, that isn't why I'm not ridiculing them. It's because I don't believe everything I read nor make ANY assumptions about a stupid pic in the National Enquirer. They might be actresses. We don't know.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> No, that isn't why I'm not ridiculing them. It's because I don't believe everything I read nor make ANY assumptions about a stupid pic in the National Enquirer. They might be actresses. We don't know.




you didnt understand me, but thats ok.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> you didnt understand me, but thats ok.



I understood you just fine. My point is that for anyone to assume ANYTHING about that pic and based on that to pontificate about mothers exploiting children or child abuse and it's horrors is um, moronic.


----------



## steely (Jul 27, 2006)

Judge not lest ye be judged.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2006)

As one of those moronic pontificating mofo's..I say..this is size acceptance run amok...serious..like I said in a previous post,these human beings should not be reduced to one photograph..of course not!!..but let's get real..me thinks the preferences of some are getting in the way of things..and to me..THAT is not just moronic, but downright sad...no matter what, at the end of the day, this mother did not do a good job of things..I feel for her,I do, she might have had severe mental health issues..etc..but don't let your desires or defenses get in the way of clear thinking...now, I have some traffic to play in...


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree Monique and I felt compelled to say so


----------



## ripley (Jul 28, 2006)

Before you all cast your stones, look in the mirror. A lot of the people here spouting this stuff are fat themselves. If you can't even control your own weight (when obviously you know everything about nutrition) how would you guarantee your kids wouldn't be fat? Perhaps (like me) this woman tried everything she could think of to lower her own weight, and was really concerned about her daughter's health? Perhaps (like me) these girls gained weight after puberty, and (like me) would listen to just about nothing their mother said? Is my mother a child abuser because I am SS? Or is she absolved because she's a normal weight, and it's all my fault? 

A lot of the posts in this thread make me very uneasy. I thought this would be one place where "Blame the fat" wouldn't be the knee-jerk response. No one knows why they died. It's a shame that even here there is such a stereotypical fat-negative vibe.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2006)

I have looked in the mirror...lots..maybe that is why I feel ok about what *I* said.Like I have said, these women are not just one picture..they are complex human beings...etc..etc.etc.....but this mom should NOT have allowed this picture to be taken.We could switch out fat and in its place put kids who were very underweight..kids who were very unhealthy for a variety of reasons..and I could feel compassion that the parent(s) might themselves be suffering from depression..anxiety...or are angoraphobic..bi-polar...etc..etc..etc......but at the end of the day?...a person who decides to bring children into this world...ummm..they have a BIT of responsibility to find help when help is needed...and we as a society need to help them find what they need.I agree, just judging them is not going to make matters better, but it IS a natural reaction, when you see children being neglected.It is not an unusual thing for a parent with problems to want their children in the same boat..for company(is it more complex than that?..yes..but let's not be afraid to see in this situation what you would see in a myriad of others)
If she thought that the picture being taken might get her the help she needed..then I feel so very sorry for her.But I cannot erase the feeling that she did her children one more disservice...may they rest in peace.


----------



## Ulysses (Jul 31, 2006)

Does anyone have any information (at all) about the contents of this article besides this one picture - with weights displayed? I remember reading this same article long ago (and was deeply..hm..stimulated by it. Boyhood.) and can just remember few fragments of info. 

1) I remember that the "lightest" of the bunch, Kenethia 445lbs., was the only one who still could fit herself into family's car. So she was their main link into the world outside and did most if not all their shopping. 

2) At least one of them used a wheelchair for mobility. I'm half guessing here, but I think it was the mother, Myrtle - 570lbs. 

3) Youngest, Teriney 507lbs. and probably also Katrina, 604lbs. were forced to drop out from school because they couldn't fit into their desks anymore. Think about that, and think about how hard it must have been _before _they finally decided to stay home..


4) The reason they got into the newspaper _in the first place_was that they were pretty desperate to lose weight and wanted some help. I recollect that Richard Simmons were doing a weight-loss plan for them. So all the talk here about how bad a mother she was can be met with at least this defence: She tried to do something about the situation. Maybe letting photographers in to do a stupid article wasn't just for money, I think it was a sort of a desperate attempt to get some help from somewhere. 

EbonySSBBW (and MissToodels), I totally get what you are saying here. Even if their deaths were somehow connected to their obesity (which is, sadly, still quite propable) I certainly don't have the will to condemn the mother (or her daughters). Nobody _chooses _to die because of obesity (if that was the cause of death, which we don't know..) like nobody _chooses _alcoholism or any other non-voluntary plight. It just happens. Our wills aren't as free as we'd like them to be.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 31, 2006)

ripley said:


> ...A lot of the posts in this thread make me very uneasy. I thought this would be one place where "Blame the fat" wouldn't be the knee-jerk response. No one knows why they died. It's a shame that even here there is such a stereotypical fat-negative vibe.



It is a shame isn't it? Maybe our society's mentality has affected some of us more than we'd care to admit.  

I am always amazed and appalled by those who feel absolutely no qualms in judging people they _dont even know_. Ive never felt comfortable doing that and I still dont understand the mentality behind assumptions. From one photo - a photo staged by a magazine infamous for their slanted stories - that many of you didnt see until today, you deem that a woman is a bad mother, unethical, and unconcerned about the welfare of her children? From _one _photo, their lifelong diets and habits are obvious, and from their _hairstyles_, we can determine what sort of neighborhood they live in???

This is beyond ridiculous and reminds me of the ignorance Ive encountered throughout my own life. 
From my gender, people have assumed that Im helpless.
From my skin tone, people assume that Im uneducated.
From my weight, people assume that Id rather take the elevator than the stairs.

I loathe presumptuousness.​


----------



## mossystate (Jul 31, 2006)

Rainahblue,if I saw a picture of a small child locked in a car(or unlocked car) while the parent on dutywas not on the scene, you better BELIEVE I would judge that parent!!!!!!!!!!!
Now, would I then, after my inital anger, look at all the issues surrounding the very image or information which boiled my blood in the first place?....of course.So, seems you are doing the very thing you hate..you are lumping all of us 'horrible' people together.
I think there can be at least WHISPERS of taking some personal responsibilties for our lives, and certainly the lives of human beings we decide to bring into this world.I find the whole situation sad beyond belief..on so many levels.I wish that mom could have gotten help for herself and her babies.
Ulysses, you mentioned alcoholism.While I am the first person to see all those layers of an onion(much to the irritation of many I know), if that alcoholic got into a car and rammed it into another car..full of people not drinking and driving..you would not just say.."gee, he/she had an addiction"...and neither would I.I would get around to that, trust me(onion peeler that I am), but I would feel A LOT of anger that this person got into a car and killed other human beings.
I also understand that my comments about this woman came from my initial reaction to what I saw..and Rainahblue and a few others have reacted to ME the same way...sooooo..now that I hope we understand the layers involved in situations liek this..we can understand why we ALL feel/felt the way we do/did.Pretending we don't see something never solves anything...and to never feel any compassion is the biggest killer of them all.


----------



## Happy FA (Jul 31, 2006)

Ebonyssbbw's comments are I believe exactly on point. We're all looking at one picture, which is clearly staged(and i remember reading about it at the time this came out when these people were interviewed and said they didn't eat like this but the folks taking the pictures and promoting some sort of diet program they were all going to go on insisted), and assuming many different things about these people. 

First, we are assuming they ate this kind of food and just sat around on the couch like they are shown.

Second, we are assuming that those who died passed away as a result of some fat or eating related activities. It is possible they were hit by a bus, struck by lightning, were involved in gang violence or had cancer, a congenital condition or any other types of problems unrelated to their weight or eating.

Third, we are making as many assumptions about the lives they live or lived from one picture as most skinny folks or fat-hating folks make when they look at a fat person and assume that they know all about us. 

For all of us fat folks this is a very sad commentary on our society if we react in the same way as do those who hate fat people. Ebony has it right, we can't allow ourselves to assume anything without more information. If we do so we fall into the same trap that we despise in others who make fun of and torment fat folks as having all sorts of awful habits and being responsible for being fat, etc.

*getting off the soapbox again*

less than Happy FA


----------



## Ulysses (Jul 31, 2006)

> I would feel A LOT of anger that this person got into a car and killed other human beings.



True. That is, if you were to witness this crime firsthand (or second or third etc.). I wholly understand your point, and agree with the idea of resposibility of individuals. However, when faced with an article about people I don't know and don't know what really happened to them, I guess taking a cooler approach is easier. I'm not saying your - or anyone elses - criticism or anger is unbased. However, we shouldn't see this as a sitution with only two victims (daughters) and one wicked mother, but instead realize that she (the mother) was also a "victim". _If_ the general hypothesis here is correct - meaning that their deaths were closely linked to their weight. Which we still can't know.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 31, 2006)

Ulysses said:


> True. That is, if you were to witness this crime firsthand (or second or third etc.). I wholly understand your point, and agree with the idea of resposibility of individuals. However, when faced with an article about people I don't know and don't know what really happened to them, I guess taking a cooler approach is easier. I'm not saying your - or anyone elses - criticism or anger is unbased. However, we shouldn't see this as a sitution with only two victims (daughters) and one wicked mother, but instead realize that she (the mother) was also a "victim". _If_ the general hypothesis here is correct - meaning that their deaths were closely linked to their weight. Which we still can't know.



Actually, when I read an article about someone getting into a car...drunk..and they go on to kill or maim another human being..I see red...THEN..without thinking the killing is less tragic...I can see better the addiction(if there was one) of the person doing the killing.
Of course the mom in this situation might have been a victim..of all kinds of things..and for that I am sad, as I am sad for all of us who struggle in this world.I don't know if the daughters who died, died because of complications due to being big, but I would bet that if that did not kill them..it was making their lives hell.I am sorry, but this is NOT fat bashing!I have seen many thread on these forums judging people right and left..including parents who do a pretty crappy job( and the issue not being about weight) Sometimes a banana IS just a yellow piece of fruit.Sometimes someone saying..."gee, how about getting some help for your 15 year old"(no matter the issue)..is not about fat hating..it is about a child.This should actually be the place where fat people are real, and fighting true fat hatred...I am not a fat basher...sorry...nice try (sorry, Ulysses, I was not directing all this at you)
I understand the pain that so many of us on Dimensions have felt at various stages( or all our lives)It just tears me up to see children in such desperate situations..and yes...I look at the parents first..I think it is a normal and sane reaction.That this mom felt she had nowhere to turn(and if it is true that she wanted help for her kids/her..she knew things were not ok!)..makes me even angrier at how this country throws away so many human beings!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with Mossy. The mother certainly does bare some responsibility for the health and welfare of her children as well as her own.


----------



## squurp (Jul 31, 2006)

Many of you are still falling into the fallible belief that fat is only the result of overeating. 

Some scientists nowadays are starting to see the truth, and finally, that prejudice is being lifted. Many overweight people are victims of genetics in so many ways. Metabolism, cravings, appetite, and more is being linked with genetics. 

So, remember a few things:

we don't know much about these peoples stories. 
we can predict that there is some genetic tendency towards obesity.
I believe all the daughters were consenting adults. 
We don't know what these people wanted, they may have been very happy.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 31, 2006)

I believe all the daughters were consenting adults. 
We don't know what these people wanted, they may have been very happy.[/QUOTE]

If 15 is an adult, who can consent to..whatever..then why have those pesky laws protecting 15 year olds from sexual predators?..hmmmm...and someone on this thread said the mom was trying to finally get some help..does not sound like a bed of roses.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 31, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Rainahblue,if I saw a picture of a small child locked in a car(or unlocked car) while the parent on dutywas not on the scene, you better BELIEVE I would judge that parent!!!!!!!!!!!
> Now, would I then, after my inital anger, look at all the issues surrounding the very image or information which boiled my blood in the first place?....of course.So, seems you are doing the very thing you hate..you are lumping all of us 'horrible' people together.
> I think there can be at least WHISPERS of taking some personal responsibilties for our lives, and certainly the lives of human beings we decide to bring into this world.I find the whole situation sad beyond belief..on so many levels.I wish that mom could have gotten help for herself and her babies.
> Ulysses, you mentioned alcoholism.While I am the first person to see all those layers of an onion(much to the irritation of many I know), if that alcoholic got into a car and rammed it into another car..full of people not drinking and driving..you would not just say.."gee, he/she had an addiction"...and neither would I.I would get around to that, trust me(onion peeler that I am), but I would feel A LOT of anger that this person got into a car and killed other human beings.
> I also understand that my comments about this woman came from my initial reaction to what I saw..and Rainahblue and a few others have reacted to ME the same way...sooooo..now that I hope we understand the layers involved in situations liek this..we can understand why we ALL feel/felt the way we do/did.Pretending we don't see something never solves anything...and to never feel any compassion is the biggest killer of them all.



*mossystate*, please don't put words in my mouth. I didn't refer to anyone as being a "horrible" person, nor did I specifically single out any one poster. I was speaking of the general attitude of assuming certain things about someone's lifestyle from a photo that more than likely doesn't even represent their actual everyday lives.

Using the comparison of seeing a child locked in a car to the photo from a national tabloid seems silly to me. This was not a crime scene photo. This was not a candid shot taken secretly and published for the world to discover. I can assume from the photo and surrounding story that the woman had asked for and not recieved dietary and/or medical assistance from her community or government, so she did what many people do as a last resort: she called the people willing to at least pay her for her story. Beyond that, no one besides the family's other members and friends knows what their situation was.

It's a popular mentality, and a sad one, to automatically assume the worst about things.​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 31, 2006)

Happy FA said:


> Ebonyssbbw's comments are I believe exactly on point. We're all looking at one picture, which is clearly staged(and i remember reading about it at the time this came out when these people were interviewed and said they didn't eat like this but the folks taking the pictures and promoting some sort of diet program they were all going to go on insisted), and assuming many different things about these people.
> 
> First, we are assuming they ate this kind of food and just sat around on the couch like they are shown.
> 
> ...



Well said.
*Appreciative applause.*​


----------



## mossystate (Jul 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I agree with Mossy. The mother certainly does bare some responsibility for the health and welfare of her children as well as her own.


Thanks Jack..for understanding what I was saying...and what I was not.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 31, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> [
> It's a popular mentality, and a sad one, to automatically assume the worst about things.
> 
> and..Rainahblue..if you had considered ALL I have said on this thread, you would have seen that I feel for this woman..but that the bottom line is I have to come down on the side of kids..this did not happen overnight..easy to blame the pieces of scum who paraded this mom and her babies all over some tabloid(I hope the people who published this picture have a very hard time sleeping)..
> ...


----------



## squurp (Aug 1, 2006)

I did not realize that any of the daughters in the photo was 15. I hadunderstood that the youngest was 19. What if one of the daughters was 15? do you have evidence medical attention was not sought? Perhaps the mother staged and sold the picture, to pay for medical treatment. . . the point is, none of us really know, and whatever judgement you may pass, is speculation. In this community especially, I think it is advisable to withhold snap judgements.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2006)

squurp said:


> I did not realize that any of the daughters in the photo was 15. I hadunderstood that the youngest was 19. What if one of the daughters was 15? do you have evidence medical attention was not sought? Perhaps the mother staged and sold the picture, to pay for medical treatment. . . the point is, none of us really know, and whatever judgement you may pass, is speculation. In this community especially, I think it is advisable to withhold snap judgements.



I guess you are a more highly evolved human.I guess if you saw a different scenario that smacked of neglect, you would/will always be so calm and cool...hmmmmmmmmm..ok.I don't suppose you being into feeding and weight gain is clouding your view..at all?I think it is very ok for me to bring that up.Issues like this are never clean and simple..no doubt..and that goes for ALL of us commenting.


----------



## Leonard (Aug 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I don't suppose you being into feeding and weight gain is clouding your view..at all?I think it is very ok for me to bring that up.



Mossystate, I don't think what you're doing is fair to some of the other participants of this discussion. It's fine that you disagree with some of the perspectives here, and I think you've argued your perspective very effectively, but discrediting the viewpoints of others because they may or may not be a feeder isn't appropriate. We should be conducting this dialogue based on what people say, not what we think their personal sexual preferences might be. I haven't read all the posts on this thread, but I don't think anyone has tried to reinforce their opinion by making assumptions about or allusions to your personal life. From what I've read, those with opinions dissenting from yours have based their responses on your words only.

It isn't unfair to assume that most (i.e. all) of the men who contribute to this thread are aroused by weight gain or fat women. It is unfair to take advantage of that assumption and discredit a poster's opinion by saying that their attraction is clouding the poster's judgement. I've always been attracted to fat girls, but I can honestly say that I find nothing arousing about this photo or the suppositions surrounding it. 

Maybe it's because the women in the photo aren't my type. Maybe it's because the thought that three of the four women are dead is so saddening. The bottom line is, I know that my predilection for big girls hasn't warped my views on this subject, and I think it's wrong for you to assume that it's warped the views of anyone else. To respond to someone's post by saying "well, you like fat girls so your opionion is tainted" isn't a productive contribution to this discussion. 

I'd like to reiterate that your perspective has been very well articulated and represented on this thread. I think that you can disagree with other posters without making personal attacks.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> It isn't unfair to assume that most (i.e. all) of the men who contribute to this thread are aroused by weight gain or fat women.
> ____________________
> Leonard, if I had indeed done that, then you would have every right saying what you did.I never said anything about all the men on here.I never said anything about some..I said what I did about one man.He is aroused by weight gain and feeding, so that is why I said I was comfortable saying what I did.I certainly did not say anything about men who like fat women...ummm..I think that is a given on this site..so would be odd for me to protest*confoozled look*
> So, I was simply taking the words one man has said about his liking gaining and being a feeder, and suggesting...just suggesting..that those facts might...might..have him look at situations like this with a very particular eye.
> So, I guess I was not making a personal attack..not at all.


----------



## Leonard (Aug 1, 2006)

My statement that


Leonard LePage said:


> It isn't unfair to assume that most (i.e. all) of the men who contribute to this thread are aroused by weight gain or fat women


 was meant to be a general observation and not something I was accusing you of. I completely understand why you would have thought that though, since I was talking directly to you in that last post. 



mossystate said:


> I never said anything about all the men on here.I never said anything about some..



I have to disagree with you there. Though you certainly didn't say anything about ALL the men, you did say this... 



mossystate said:


> me thinks the preferences of some are getting in the way of things



...In post #44 on page 3. That comment bothered me a little bit, but I decided to ignore it. When you made the same suggestion with squurp though, I decided to speak up.

As you know, it is sometimes very difficult to interpret the tone with which people write things on the internet. When you asked squurp


mossystate said:


> I don't suppose you being into feeding and weight gain is clouding your view..at all?


 I interpreted your tone as sarcastic and condescending. It seemed to me that you were saying his view was distorted because of his preferences. It also seemed that, through this statement, you were implying that because you do not share his preferences, your view is not as distorted. Do you see how I might come to that conclusion? 

Perhaps personal _attack_ is too strong a word. But you were indeed getting personal, and it seems to me that you did this to discredit his perspective.


----------



## ripley (Aug 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I feel for this woman..but that the bottom line is I have to come down on the side of kids




What I wonder is why you see sides here so strongly. Do you think it's neglect to have fat children? Are all of us who were fat when young abused by our parents?

I'm glad you'd stick up for what you think is right and wrong, Monique. I just don't like the thought of someone who has a fat kid getting lumped in with child abusers or drunk drivers.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 1, 2006)

I believe everybody's forgetting just HOW fat these children were, and that's the reason mossystate is speaking out so strongly in this case.


----------



## ripley (Aug 1, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> I believe everybody's forgetting just HOW fat these children were, and that's the reason mossystate is speaking out so strongly in this case.





I'm not forgetting anything.  I just want to know at what degree my mom becomes accountable, so I can see about getting her carted off by Child Protective Services. 

I'm interested in hearing Mossy's and other's opinions on this...if having supersized children is child abuse. I know Mossystate from chat, and she's more than able to speak for herself and hold her own. I don't mean to attack, so either way you don't need to defend. I disagree with her in this case. If the children were toddlers at the time of the photo, I may have felt differently.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> What I wonder is why you see sides here so strongly. Do you think it's neglect to have fat children? Are all of us who were fat when young abused by our parents?
> 
> I'm glad you'd stick up for what you think is right and wrong, Monique. I just don't like the thought of someone who has a fat kid getting lumped in with child abusers or drunk drivers.


Ripley, like I said, I think most things in life are pretty complicated.I know my first(gut reaction) was very strong.I know I let the picture of all that greasy food(staged and surrounding children) get to me.I certainly do not think that having a fat kid automatically makes one a child abuser.I do however think there are degrees of abuse and neglect.Yes, I doubt many here had a lollipop and unicorn kind of childhood(in fact, never met anybody who had something so freakish..heh), but I don't want to see kids be this big this young...there, I said it.

What we do as adults is another story.I think that yes, people who procreate should try their damndest to help their children have fewer difficulties when they reach the age of adulthood.That is really all I was saying.The mom in this story is not some monster.She probably loved her kids a lot, and was doing the best she could, with the tools she herself had/was given.But I still can't shake the belief that we need to expect more from parents, not less.I have a 6 year old niece who is micro-managed by my sister.She is constantly being told to don't do this..don't do that.My sister loves her daughter to death, and my niece is smart and funny(she makes me snort-laugh).I have told my sister that my niece is gonna have some problems with being a bit 'on guard' and being self-conscious, and it could mess with her self-confidence as years goes by.My sister gets a little pissy with me, but I could never keep my mouth shut..no way!!..i love my Quinn!!

Anyway..i am rambling..my bottom line is I will always first see a child..no contest.Ripley,I most certainly understand what you were saying in your post to me..and I understand your asking me what you did.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooops...
Ripley, I already posted my thingy up above and then saw the other part of your message.
If you saw a child very under-fed...or not fed the right thigs, so he or she was very thin..wouldn't you feel that was neglect?..I know I would...and at 15, a child is not a baby, yet not an adult, so they are still in great need of the best care and direction.*S*


----------



## ripley (Aug 2, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Ooops...
> Ripley, I already posted my thingy up above and then saw the other part of your message.
> If you saw a child very under-fed...or not fed the right thigs, so he or she was very thin..wouldn't you feel that was neglect?..I know I would...and at 15, a child is not a baby, yet not an adult, so they are still in great need of the best care and direction.*S*


 

I hear you.  I guess what bothers me, is where you draw the line. Is having a fat child bad? Or is it just having a REALLY fat child? Who decides? Is it okay if they are fat from 10 to 14, but if they get really fat at 15 it's abuse? Is it abuse if the really fat child is encouraged to get WLS and dies on the table? Is that murder? Should supersized adolescents be removed from the home into weight-loss care? If it's abuse, should the parents be punished?


----------



## Ulysses (Aug 2, 2006)

"I believe everybody's forgetting just HOW fat these children were"

Okay, and I think most here are forgetting how these people actually weren't _children_ if we use that word to refer to their _age_. The youngest was 15, then 19 and the oldest 24. 

Well, I'm totally aware that weight gain can't (or can it, I don't know..?) be so rapid that for example Katrina, 19 yrs and 600+ lbs. could have been really that much smaller when she was under 18. I'm really not trying to say here that a parent's responsability miraculously ends when his/her offspring reach 18, no way. But I'm just raising the same issue M did few posts back (but the other way round, i think?). 15 isn't really a baby anymore. Not full-grown (no pun intended) and responsible as an adult yet, but also not totally dependant of his/her parent(s).

I think there would have been an really major difference in all our responses if these girls were, say, 7 to 12 years old.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> I hear you.  I guess what bothers me, is where you draw the line. Is having a fat child bad? Or is it just having a REALLY fat child? Who decides? Is it okay if they are fat from 10 to 14, but if they get really fat at 15 it's abuse? Is it abuse if the really fat child is encouraged to get WLS and dies on the table? Is that murder? Should supersized adolescents be removed from the home into weight-loss care? If it's abuse, should the parents be punished?



I believe everyone who's posted on this thread should be punished. 

(All very well said, Ripley!)


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 2, 2006)

Ulysses said:


> "I believe everybody's forgetting just HOW fat these children were"
> 
> Okay, and I think most here are forgetting how these people actually weren't _children_ if we use that word to refer to their _age_.


Ah hoo. *removes foot from mouth* My bad.


----------



## Ulysses (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay, here's a link for all you estonian-speakers:

https://www.epl.ee/artikkel_19319.html?PHPSESSID=dbb2f2e66544759457e146045afebad7

It's an article from Eesti Paevaleht (Estonian tabloid) dated May 1997. Me being a Finn, I can get some sense - word here and there, general idea but not real translation. If there's any estonians here, it would be nice to get a translation?

For those of you who are interested, the estonian tabloid article in fact gives different weights for the women than the picture in the beginning of this thread. It says: "pereema kaalub 265, Katrina 282, Kenethia 207 ja Teriney 273 kilo."

Which means that the mother would have weighed 584lbs., Katrina 621lbs., Kenethia 456 and Teriney, the youngest, 602lbs.

On the picture it states that their weights would have been 570 (Myrtle, the mother), Katrina 604, Kenethia 445 and Teriney 506lbs. 

Someone has either resorted to his/her imagination or done some poor conversion from lbs. to kg:s. 

BTW: I remembered wrong: R. Simmons apparently wasn't involved with this family, but Rosalie Bradford was. 

The girls had dreams about their future. Kenethia wanted to finish her studies and become a cosmetologist after she'd slim down. Katrina wanted to help other people with similiar weight propblems. Teriney wanted to become a school teacher and help children with problems. Their mother wished to be able to sing in a choir again.

Sad that these dreams weren't fulfilled - at least not in this world. Except for Kenethia maybe?


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 2, 2006)

That is a key question. 

WLS sometimes kills, dieting can reduce health, poverty tends to produce less adequate medical care, doctors who harrass fat people can make people fearful of going to doctors.

The assumption being made is that they had access to adequate medical care from doctors that did not harass them and that they did nothing radical to lose weight and that nothing but being fat caused them to die.

That could be correct but it is wrong to automaticllly make that assumption with nothing more then one picture of them to base the assumption on.

Russell Williams


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 2, 2006)

The text of the article stated that the feast was prepared because they were all starting a strict diet the next day and this was their last chance to eat.

Clearly, they probably doing some extreme dieting to lose weight and yo-yo'ing their weight to an extreme degree. For all we know, the three of them may have died as a result of weight loss surgery. There are many other cases where publicity has led to very fat people being offered "free" surgery or other drastic and risky weight loss "opportunities".

The mother died at age 52. It is not unusual for poor blacks in Mississippi to die at this age, regardless of weight, mainly because of discriminatory health care. Typically, their only chance to see a doctor is in the emergency room after something serious has happened.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't believe that everyone here is arguing the merits of a staged photograph and the accompanying drivel of a "story" from a tabloid rag as if it were the Zapruder film.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't believe you don't get that some of us are not really talking about a picture..anyhoo...


----------



## bigdog (Aug 2, 2006)

I shouldn't speak in absolutes. I stand corrected. 



> I can't believe that _some of you_ are arguing the merits of a staged photograph and the accompanying drivel of a "story" from a tabloid rag as if it were the Zapruder film.


----------



## Flareon (Aug 13, 2006)

Just found this pic in the depths of my computer and put some of its details into google.

Only useful stuff that came up were this thread (hence my debut here - hi!), and this:

http://natchezdemocrat.com/articles/2004/03/19/obituaries/obits43.txt
(scroll down)

It would appear that Myrtle passed away Feb 23 2004. It says that she was preceeded by Teriney (shame, she was the best of the whole family), and at the time of the obituary the rest of the family was still alive.
As it says Myrtle was 52 at death in 2004, and in the pic she was 45, I'd guess the pic must have been taken around 1997..... damn I wonder how big they are now if any of them are still alive


----------



## coyote wild (Aug 15, 2006)

Flareon said:


> Just found this pic in the depths of my computer and put some of its details into google.
> 
> Only useful stuff that came up were this thread (hence my debut here - hi!), and this:
> 
> ...




I know this is your first post and all, but try and have some dignity. You're talking about real people, you know. When you say things like "she was the best of the whole family" it just seems kind of shallow. its a shame she's passed, but not because she was "the best of the family" (and I'm assuming here, you mean best-_looking_). It's a shame because she was a sister and a daughter and a human being.



> damn I wonder how big they are now if any of them are still alive



And you wonder this because you're worried about them, right? And not because your libido outweighs your concern for human life?


----------



## Flareon (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sorry, what the hell is this? I made a reasonable addition to a perfectly acceptable thread and now you flame me because you read it in a negative frame of mind.
OK.
First off:


coyote wild said:


> When you say things like "she was the best of the whole family" it just seems kind of shallow. its a shame she's passed, but not because she was "the best of the family" (and I'm assuming here, you mean best-_looking_). It's a shame because she was a sister and a daughter and a human being.


Uhm.. I'm glad that part way through writing that you realised that I wasn't saying it just because I thought she was quite attractive.



coyote wild said:


> And you wonder this because you're worried about them, right? And not because your libido outweighs your concern for human life?


Worried? Yes, a little. Can't say if its got anything to do with my "libido", not a word I've come across. Posed the question more out of general bewilderment and curiosity. Lets take for example the 19yr old who I believe was 600lb or so. Its been 9 years. Considering her rate of "outward growth" over the first years of her life I'd guess she's a little bigger now. 
Maybe the ones still alive found a way to end it and have lost some/most of their weight. Good for them.


Contribution is always welcome, controversy is not and just pisses people off. Use with caution.


----------



## weetabix (Aug 30, 2006)

LeedsFeeder said:


> I recall that picture - it was staged, it was supposed to be the last big food blow out before they all went on a diet. The food in that pic is there for the purpose of the picture, that's all.




I remember the picture and the story. I was hoping to follow this as it seemed to be one of those which would be tracked by the media, but I don't think much more happened. I don't think it was any secret that the picture was posed. It was their last big blowout before eating sensibly. However we don't seem to have found out much more than three of them died in the last couple of years. We have made some BIG assumptions that don't even seem to have been mentioned as it's not polite. 

I have a question which the answer may seem obvious to some:

What did they die of?

Answer: Oh they were eating themselves to death, everyone can see that from the photo!

If you really think that answer is so obvious and they should have known what they were doing I have another question:

Was it some sort of suicide packed? 
Or was it some sort of inherited medical condtion that meant that eating food was dangerous for them. Diabeties or PWS?

I like a bit of speculation but I would love some hard facts. What I hate is the assumption that they ate themselves to death and that it was therefore child abuse. I speculate that it was Weight Loss Surgery, which means they were willing to die to get slim!

So to the people who think they were irrisponsible to risk their lives by getting fatter, what do you think if they risked their lives to get slim? Does that meet with your approval? Would that make them heros in your eyes?

Regards,
Weetabix.


----------



## weetabix (Aug 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I guess you are a more highly evolved human.I guess if you saw a different scenario that smacked of neglect, you would/will always be so calm and cool...hmmmmmmmmm..ok.I don't suppose you being into feeding and weight gain is clouding your view..at all?I think it is very ok for me to bring that up.Issues like this are never clean and simple..no doubt..and that goes for ALL of us commenting.




Oh, I get it, you're a troll.

Stirring up flames with your nonsense.
:shocked:


----------



## weetabix (Aug 30, 2006)

mossystate said:


> As one of those moronic pontificating mofo's..I say..this is size acceptance run amok...serious..like I said in a previous post,these human beings should not be reduced to one photograph..of course not!!..but let's get real..me thinks the preferences of some are getting in the way of things..and to me..THAT is not just moronic, but downright sad...no matter what, at the end of the day, this mother did not do a good job of things..I feel for her,I do, she might have had severe mental health issues..etc..but don't let your desires or defenses get in the way of clear thinking...now, I have some traffic to play in...



Fantastic, I mean you have a fantasy. You would just love it to be child abuse. I bet you are in one of the 'caring professions' where you can exorsize your evil demons on a helpless unsuspecting victims who are sent to you for help. Poor bastards if they get your twisted jobsworth version of caring. And all that from a 9 year old photo of some fat women! How do I do it, hehhehe.


----------



## weetabix (Aug 30, 2006)

Flareon said:


> JI guess the pic must have been taken around 1997..... damn I wonder how big they are now if any of them are still alive



Brains in you're balls. We're supposed to be PC with Health and Safety in here now. Never use a ladder, use scaffolding instead and make sure you have full climbing gear and a hard hat. Oh and never get turned on by a 600lbs woman gaining weight, even in here, the place to get turned on by a 600lbs woman gaining weight ;-)

Go for it, be a Feeder. I am.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm just sorry that the enquirer and others were able to capitalize of their 'shocking' of america with their appetitites and sizes as it saddens me that news of their passing and misfortune were so hard to find.
Alot of people have guidelines as far as erotics go.
Though I am sure people still look at ambrosia and others who have left this earth with the need of only fulfilling gratification.
I used to just look at their photo for pure admiration as they were such a beautiful family to me.
I just know now their smiles are shining down from a better place.


----------



## Susie Q (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm "de-lurking" in order to post how this thread has really interested me. The picture that started it has had a sort of Rorsach effect - can anyone else see what I mean? Some people who have posted see child abuse, some see marketing gone amok, some see a reason to be concerned for their health. What I have discovered from reading your posts is a group of people who are showing what they really and truly feel about themselves and their own fat by what they say about the original picture. Everyone, go re-read your own posts and learn a little more about yourselves because you are all very fascinating people. I'm really glad I've joined Dimensions.

To be fair, I'll say what I see when I look at the picture. I see a group of beautiful women who are uncomfortable, in a staged setting, knowing that they are going to get their pictures taken and splashed all over the country. By this action, they are opening themselves up to criticism and abuse, and that is what makes them look so uncomfortable.

Looking forward to reading other threads,
Susie


----------



## chubman1975 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow! One mother of 570 lbs with 3 fat daughters (Kenethia 24, 445 lbs; Katrina 19, 604 lbs; Teriney 15, 506 lbs): one perfect family! Ideal with a fat father at least 800 lbs!!!  

I am sad that three of they are deceaseds, if Katrina and Teriney were therefore wonderfully fat to 15 and 19 years goodness knows how much could become to 25 or 30 years continuing to fatten!?  

I do not know in order which reason is dead women, it is not sure that the reason is the excessive weight, and then we are not speaking about children but about girls of 15, 19 and 24 years. Therefore it is not at all right to give the guilt to the mother for the weight of the daughters.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 27, 2006)

chubman1975 said:


> ... Ideal with a fat father at least 800 lbs!!!
> 
> ...if Katrina and Teriney were therefore wonderfully fat to 15 and 19 years goodness knows *how much could become to 25 or 30 years continuing to fatten!?*


Just a fantasy this time too? 

And you wonder why some people have issues with these attitudes. _THIS_ is what gives it a bad name   .


----------



## chubman1975 (Sep 28, 2006)

Why ? It is prohibited ?!? I am fat and admire the fat persons ! Is prohibited to think how much fat person would be one person to 30 years if to 19 years she hung 604 lbs ?!?

Fat person is beautiful! Obese is wonderful!! Enormous is better!


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 28, 2006)

Sad to see people who felt more peace when no one knew what was going on with them months after the Enquirer photo as opposed to now.
To each his/her own, I just give them my respects and adoration.
Though I still do not see how certain individuals can constantly have desires for those no longer on this earth anymore.
In my eyes, this was a beautiful family as they deserved better.
Hoping receiving that looking down from the clouds as we speak.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> EbonySSBBW, I very much hear what you're saying, but I'll stick to my guns and assume they arrived at their weights due to poor food choices. It's very, very, very rare one could reach that size from eating chicken salads and tofu all of one's life. But again I have to stress I don't put the blame on anyone but the greedy marketers that aim their incredibly unhealthy food campaigns at certain communities in this country. And judging from those hairstyles, I don't think they're from The Hamptons.



I know Im late coming into this thread because I have just recently joined but felt the need to add to this. 
I am a bbw who is the mother of three daughters. Ages 14- 4 and none of them are chubby/fat/ obese. (One has just recently been taken out of the category "underweight" - not because she didnt eat but because she it petite like some of the women in my mother's family). I got a lot of flack at first over the underweight child i.e. the implication was that I was a bad mom for not feeding her enough. I always pointed out that her twin sister actually ate less than her but was 8+ pds heavier. Sometimes it is just genetics that determine size. 
However , I do feel some agreement/responsibility about what you feed your children impacts them for the rest of their lives. I dont keep salad in my fridge all the time and I do buy chips or cookies as treats. However, I know that as the main grocery shopper, *I* am the "guardian of the food". I cant make them eat their veggies but I do offer them everyday. I dont allow them to eat the treats unless they eat the healthier foods first. 
When my oldest was around 5-6 yrs old, she gained a little extra weight one summer with a baby sitter that allowed TOO MUCH candy. What did I do? I certainly never called her fat or made an "issue" out of it. I simply stopped buying the treats and offered her baby carrots and applesauce instead when she asked for a snack. Also when I went walking at the park on the weekends, we took her bike and made her ride it instead of sitting on the swings. She took off the weight with no complaints, never felt deprived or even really knew what was going on. I just made a few simple changes because I KNOW as a heavier person what makes my weight go up and down. 
Please dont feel I'm sitting in judgement of any mother with heavier children because anyone can have weight "issues" with their health and I certainly have my own. It seemed important to share this side of the story from my journey as a Mom. 
Looked to me that all the girls in that pic were grown women and hence, all responsible for their own weights upon reaching adulthood. 
Just my two cents....


----------



## PeacefulGem (Feb 25, 2008)

They were real and they are dead (all except Kenethia, not sure about her). It doesn't mention cause of death, but nonetheless, such a tragic story. 

Myrtle's Obit (mentions Tierney's death)

http://www.natchezdemocrat.com/news/2004/apr/09/obituaries-for-feb-27-2004/

Katrina's Obit

http://www.natchezdemocrat.com/news/2004/sep/17/obituaries-for-july-28-2004/


----------



## Russell Williams (Feb 26, 2008)

If they had good medical insurance would it have made a difference in their life expectancy? What did they die of and how was it treated or not treated?

Did they have diabeties that was poorly managed? Did they have sickle cell anemia? Did they have untreated hypertension? Did on or more commit sucide or die in a traffic accident?

The answers to questions such as this should be know before trying to evaluate who is responsible for what.

Russell Williams


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Not only sad...tragic...nice parenting, mom..sorry, but this was child abuse...



great way to raise a thread from the dead, and i should add, Mossy's opinion may have changed since this post...so in fairness to you MsMossy...


I dont agree Mossy, my nieces are the spitting image of my sister and i...i can promise you, i talked til i am BLUE in the face to them, f*ck i am a nurse, and nothing, and i mean NOTHING i have said to them detered them, all it did was alienate them on and off with what i said...so, is my sister, am I, bad parents and family for having two obese kids, when statistics show that kids from parents who are BOTH morbidly obese have a 95% chance of being obese???

That comment, i hate to say it, is bull...and i have a very strong opinion regarding it, because i feel it is judgemental....if i had a dollar for every time i have heard that, along with, OHH you have such a pretty face.

i also hate when people say "ohhh they were so beautiful" beauty saves NO ONE from real life...everyday, we fat people make a choice...a choice to accept the risks of being this size...just like smokers accept it, just like well, you get what i am saying...i could exercise more, eat more vegies, blah blah blah ad nauseum....but i have accepted that my size, like my choice to work nights, may make my life shorter....

beauty and good deeds saves no one...ask Princess Di....or any of the little beautiful kids i have taken care of on their way to a better place....


----------



## swordchick (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful family! 




SocialbFly said:


> great way to raise a thread from the dead, and i should add, Mossy's opinion may have changed since this post...so in fairness to you MsMossy...
> 
> 
> I dont agree Mossy, my nieces are the spitting image of my sister and i...i can promise you, i talked til i am BLUE in the face to them, f*ck i am a nurse, and nothing, and i mean NOTHING i have said to them detered them, all it did was alienate them on and off with what i said...so, is my sister, am I, bad parents and family for having two obese kids, when statistics show that kids from parents who are BOTH morbidly obese have a 95% chance of being obese???
> ...


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 26, 2008)

swordchick said:


> Beautiful family!




Beautiful friend!

(boody old thread, sheesh!)


----------



## butch (Feb 26, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> I dont agree Mossy, my nieces are the spitting image of my sister and i...i can promise you, i talked til i am BLUE in the face to them, f*ck i am a nurse, and nothing, and i mean NOTHING i have said to them detered them, all it did was alienate them on and off with what i said...so, is my sister, am I, bad parents and family for having two obese kids, when statistics show that kids from parents who are BOTH morbidly obese have a 95% chance of being obese???
> 
> That comment, i hate to say it, is bull...and i have a very strong opinion regarding it, because i feel it is judgemental....if i had a dollar for every time i have heard that, along with, OHH you have such a pretty face.
> 
> ...



I was just thinking of that stat yesterday, SBF, thanks for posting it. I, too, come from a family where both my parents are significantly fat. Also, while both of them aren't supersized, I am, and I have been since my early twenties. I don't worry about what role they might have played in my body size, either. I am what I am, and thats fine with me.

I think fatness is such a complicated state of being, in terms of how we become fat, that it is impossible to say exactly why anyone is fat. I've been fat for every second of my life, and even so, I can see that my own fatness is a result of so many possible reasons that I ultimately think it does none of us any good to fixate on 'why' anyone is fat.

I wonder, does it really make a difference in the long run why anyone is fat? If it were so easy to change from fat to thin, maybe it would, but since we know how hard that is, why do we, fat people and our allies, still want to know the whys?


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2008)

I think we, as a group, still do this hierarchical jockeying b/c fat ain't cool in the mainstream. And people outside the fat community do the same. If they like you, you're fat b/c your parents were, too. If they don't, you're fat because you ate a dozen eggs for breakfast. And we've internalized that, hardcore, I think, as a group, and we spit it back at people. And the reality is: either you accept yourself or you don't. Either you tell people: this is who I am, deal with it, or you don't. You don't qualify, if you're really accepting of yourself.

ooooh. them's fighting words. I think the above sounds harsh, as though I'm saying we should all be doing that, or you should do it because I do it--but I don't do it.  I still want to explain or justify or provide context in many situations. Probably because I'm reacting to knowing what the other person in the conversation might be thinking, in part because I know I'm fat but I see myself as so much more than fat, and I want to provide that extra information to anyone who will listen, to help paint a better picture of who I am as a person in a fat body. 

At the end of the day, how do reasons change things? Either the world (in terms of civil rights, and employers and legislation and insurers and all of that) accepts us as fat beings or it doesn't. Should it matter that some people ate a dozen eggs this morning and some people didn't? 

We're either accepting of all fat, for whatever reason, or we're not.


----------



## Baba Fats (Feb 27, 2008)

Jes said:


> We're either accepting of all fat, for whatever reason, or we're not.



I don't know how these comments ended up in this ancient thread, but finding them anywhere was a treat. Thank you, Jes. I wholeheartedly agree. Genuine fat acceptance would have no need to make such class distinctions. If you truly accept fat as something positive, then any reason for being fat is a good reason.

That being said, the preponderance of data fully supports the proposition that fatness is genetic. Proven and suspected "fat genes" already number in the hundreds, and more are identified every year - 

http://obesitygene.pbrc.edu/

The fact that our policy makers are consistently able to distort, deny, or discount this evidence is yet another example of the triumph of faith over science.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 28, 2008)

Mossy, I am sorry if you felt i attacked you in the thread, we are all entitled to our own opinions, and if i said anything that said you are not entitled i am sorry.

If i hurt your feelings, i am very sorry.

Dianna


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 28, 2008)

this is 1 old ass thread. sorry about what happened to women of that family.


----------



## Jes (Feb 29, 2008)

Baba Fats said:


> I don't know how these comments ended up in this ancient thread, but finding them anywhere was a treat. Thank you, Jes. I wholeheartedly agree. Genuine fat acceptance would have no need to make such class distinctions. If you truly accept fat as something positive, then any reason for being fat is a good reason.
> 
> That being said, the preponderance of data fully supports the proposition that fatness is genetic. Proven and suspected "fat genes" already number in the hundreds, and more are identified every year -
> 
> ...



To restate my position: I'm not talking about fat being good or bad. For me, it's what it is. It exists. It doesn't matter if it's good. I should still be employable, worthy of getting healthcare, worthy of not being yelled at on the street, if I'm fat. Good doesn't enter into it, just like bad doesn't enter into it.

I understand your link above...and then the enfant terrible side of me turns it on its head and wants to ask: do we disenfranchise the people who are fat b/c they ate a dozen eggs for breakfast today when we push just those stats? Are we still being divisive, somehow? For the gainers here, especially those who gain with trouble and who lose weight when they don't want to be losing it, do you have an opinion on this sort of question? If we say so many of us are fat b/c we can't help but be fat, are we gaining acceptance (or legal rights or wahtever) on the backs of people who could be thin/average but don't want to be or choose not to be?

I think this is probably... somewhat of a straw man, but it's something I think about at times, based on conversations I used to have wtih my friend Diane (who is a BIG eater and always wondered why I wasn't!)


----------



## fatterisbetter (Mar 4, 2008)

I have no idea if the info about the fat lady and her daughters is true or not. But based on one picture we don't know why they were this big, so we should not judge them in any way. I would be pissed if anyone would accuse my wife or me of childabuse just because our kids are fat. Both my wife and I come from fat families, we like to eat and so we are big. This doesn't mean we are bad parents or have unhappy kids. Like most teens and pre-teens today our kids are a lot bigger than kids were twenty or thirty years ago. They have friends, play sports and eat home-cooked meals. We are proud of their school work and very happy they are not into drugs. But we are also not fricking saints or hypocrites. I am not going to tell my kids "daddy is getting another helping of mac'n cheese but you have to eat carrots" or "yes, mom can eat a couple of donuts while you get lettuce"! We live in a society with a lot of tasty, cheapy, readily available food, so it is only natural that those of us who like to eat a lot are also getting fatter.


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Apr 27, 2008)

I've not seen that pic in yearsss...... I remember that article. Wow.... :shocked: I was in heaven. What mag was it and the date of it? I'd like to check to see if I can get a back issue. What yahoo group did you see them at?



jaxjaguar said:


> About 8 years ago at the beginning of my FA odyessy, I remember seeing this photo and story in a tabloid while in the grocery checkout line. I also seem to remember some discussion about it on here. Obviously something like doesn't come along everyday.
> 
> While browsing a Yahoo group today I found the same picture. Does anyone remember this, or the story? I wonder whatever became of this lady and her three daughters.


----------



## Captain_Sanders (Oct 13, 2008)

jaxjaguar said:


> About 8 years ago at the beginning of my FA odyessy, I remember seeing this photo and story in a tabloid while in the grocery checkout line. I also seem to remember some discussion about it on here. Obviously something like doesn't come along everyday.
> 
> While browsing a Yahoo group today I found the same picture. Does anyone remember this, or the story? I wonder whatever became of this lady and her three daughters.



what magazine was this from? when was it published? I would like to have a copy of it


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 13, 2008)

Captain_Sanders said:


> what magazine was this from? when was it published? I would like to have a copy of it



jesus christ let this thread die already....its old and its tragic


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 13, 2008)

Captain_Sanders said:


> what magazine was this from? when was it published? I would like to have a copy of it



It was the National Enquirer. I'm gonna guess Feb. 1997 but most of the archives from the previous millenium aren't google-able so give that a couple months confidence interval. Why do you bring this up now, btw.. was there a simsuit centerfold I didn't notice?


----------



## orin (Oct 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Not only sad...tragic...nice parenting, mom..sorry, but this was child abuse...



I agree .. theres a point where it gets REALLY unhealthy to be so big .... if your heart cannot tolerate it.

and they in a way ... hurting themselves big time by getting beyond the point their bodies can handle


----------



## orin (Oct 13, 2008)

fatterisbetter said:


> I have no idea if the info about the fat lady and her daughters is true or not. But based on one picture we don't know why they were this big, so we should not judge them in any way. I would be pissed if anyone would accuse my wife or me of childabuse just because our kids are fat. Both my wife and I come from fat families, we like to eat and so we are big. This doesn't mean we are bad parents or have unhappy kids. Like most teens and pre-teens today our kids are a lot bigger than kids were twenty or thirty years ago. They have friends, play sports and eat home-cooked meals. We are proud of their school work and very happy they are not into drugs. But we are also not fricking saints or hypocrites. I am not going to tell my kids "daddy is getting another helping of mac'n cheese but you have to eat carrots" or "yes, mom can eat a couple of donuts while you get lettuce"! We live in a society with a lot of tasty, cheapy, readily available food, so it is only natural that those of us who like to eat a lot are also getting fatter.



yes .. but theres a point when there is a limit to how much your kids may be fat .. but they can actually go to school and function .. so that is not child abuse.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 13, 2008)

hate to post on such an old thread but-

i feel the need to apologize to Santaclear. :bow:

I think I may have matured in the past 2 years


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Not only sad...tragic...nice parenting, mom..sorry, but this was child abuse...



Agreed.

Things like this break my heart.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I bet there's board functionality to lock threads after a certain date. We've got enough drama to regurgitate old drama, and it's just not good cause no one takes the time to read the bajilliondy pages from two years ago before they post, so we literally start the process all over again.

I could sum up that paragraph with: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> hate to post on such an old thread but-
> 
> i feel the need to apologize to Santaclear. :bow:
> 
> I think I may have matured in the past 2 years



LOL, no need to apologize, GWAR. You weren't rude. 

It's interesting when these old threads come up, to see what has changed.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 14, 2008)

Apparently little has changed. People are still a little too willing to get angry and pass judgement over as little as an article in a tabloid renowned for its questionable reporting and a photo that was likely staged for our benefit.


----------



## WALKER44 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ebony's correct, with one picture you can not make a judgement. Many folks here weight as much or more than this family and are still alive. Also the fact that the girls were all young dosen't add up as youth in it's self has a way of keeping that person alive under the most trying circumstances. For two of the girls to die at a young age regardless of weight makes one wonder if there was other reasons. I am assuming that they were poor and if that is true then you know they did not have health care. Most people of that size would probibily need some form of blood pressure meds.


----------



## Russell Williams (Oct 18, 2008)

A recent story in the Baltimore Sun compared life expectancy in one of the richest areas in Baltimore with life expectancy in one of the poorest areas in Baltimore. Those in the richest area could expect to live about 20 years more than those in the poorest area.

The moral of this -- If fat is bad for your health and it is hard to get thin, to improve your life expectancy get rich.

The next time someone tells you to get thin because they are worried about your health explain to them that it is very hard to get thin and that you would rather get rich which is very healthful and that you would appreciate their donation of 50 or $100 to help you get rich and live a longer life

Your's truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## ClickFa (Oct 19, 2008)

Uh... six pages of heated discussion over a picture from the NATIONAL ENQUIRER???? 

This is the mag that announced our wars would be fought by genetically engineered mushroom people, right? The same one that has photoshopped pictures of this celebreties head on someone elses body? In one slander suit, their defense was "We're innocent because we didn't think anyone would believe us." And we're all taking THIS as a creditable source?

ClickFA


----------



## Smurftums (Jul 2, 2014)

Kenethia had a Facebook presence. Looking at the public information of her husband, Kenethia passed away in late 2012 at the age of 40.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2014)

Smurftums said:


> Kenethia had a Facebook presence. Looking at the public information of her husband, Kenethia passed away in late 2012 at the age of 40.



A tragic ending to a tragic thread. Amazing to see of all the posters from 2006-08 and realizing few of them are still here.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 11, 2014)

I did not read all the posts so it may have been covered.

Is there any information on what kind of access these people had to good medical care?

Poverty tends to kill people early.

See an earlier post of mine.


----------



## Nat1984 (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope Kenethia is OK and it was some mistake that she've passed away in 2012
See
https://www.facebook.com/kenethia.woodscarpenter/about

Kenethia Woods from Natchez (its just town of Woods fanily in question..)


----------

